# Any Browning Auto 5 experts/restorers in the house?



## buckeroo (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up a nice old Browning Light 12 last week. It is in roughish shape, although not terrible. The action is smooth as glass and I had the pleasure of shooting it several times last weekend with my dad. I watched a video of a fellow out in Missouri that seems like one of the country's renown Auto 5 guys. He was restoring one in rougher shape than mine and when finished it looked brand new. 

I am interested in having mine looked at and gone over thoroughly by someone and I'd prefer if they were local. I'd like to have it cleaned real well and tuned up. It seems these guns are indestructible, but I have read from someone claiming to have a lot of Auto 5 knowledge that most of the time old A5s can be tuned up to shoot and feel MUCH better.

Anyone here know a good A5 expert? 

Also, I looked on Browning's website and still am having a hard time dating mine. Anyone care to shed any light on the year ? Serial below:

















Here's the worst of it as far as I can tell:


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 18, 2013)

1964.  Vent rib barrel was optional and desirable.
I have one of the same vintage.  Great guns!

Good link for info on the A5.....

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=69850


----------



## buckeroo (Mar 18, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> 1964.  Vent rib barrel was optional and desirable.
> I have one of the same vintage.  Great guns!



Thank you sir! How did you decipher that serial number?


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/detail.asp?id=13

From 1958 to 1967 the serial began with the year, then the model, then the serial.  4G is 1964 light weight.


----------



## buckeroo (Mar 18, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> http://www.browning.com/customerservice/dategun/detail.asp?id=13
> 
> From 1958 to 1967 the serial began with the year, then the model, then the serial.  4G is 1964 light weight.



That explains it! I was reading that "G" as a 6. 

Thanks again. I was shocked by how smooth the action was. Very nice!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the same Lite 12 brand new in the box never been fired. My cousin purchased it as a Christmas gift for his son. Just before the holidays he was charged with a felony narcotics violations. He was convicted, and cannot lawfully have firearms. This was about the mid 70's, and Dad bought it from our cousin and stuck it in his safe. It's still there. Dad passed 10 years ago. I take it out and clean it and oil it once a year. I'm thinking a grandson ought to have it. Should last a young man a life time if he cares for it properly. Good Luck getting yours restored.


----------



## williebob42 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ron Cox at Cox Gunsmithing in Simpsonville SC can restore to "good as new" condition. He is renowned for his talent on refurbishing Browning A5's. You will be pleased with how good that gun will look!


----------



## buckeroo (Mar 18, 2013)

williebob42 said:


> Ron Cox at Cox Gunsmithing in Simpsonville SC can restore to "good as new" condition. He is renowned for his talent on refurbishing Browning A5's. You will be pleased with how good that gun will look!



Thanks sir! That's only 2 hours from home too. I will call him tomorrow.


----------



## buckeroo (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone know of a place in GA that does excellent A5 restores?


----------



## oatmeal1 (Apr 15, 2013)

buckeroo said:


> Anyone know of a place in GA that does excellent A5 restores?



I have a Browning pat Remington 16 ga similar age and condition that I am wanting to get done as well. If you find someone pm me. I will do the same. I believe there is a guy in Tiger Ga. that does superb work but i do not have any contact info. That is a great gun you have there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought a Sweet 16 from a Marketplace seller last year and he sends his beaters to, I believe, the guy in Missouri that you mentioned.  The ones I saw of his were downright amazing.  If you want it done right, he's the guy to send it to.  I can get the contact info of the one this guy used if you're interested.

I wouldn't worry about how close the 'smith is, if I were you.  You'll spend as much money driving 4 hours round trip to drop it off as you will shipping it out to Missouri.


----------



## Moore (Apr 16, 2013)

A guy in Missouri is Art Isaacson , Art's Gun & Sport Shop, worked for browning for 30+ yrs. The gun in the op, now mine, is there now. Nice people by the calls I've had with them. Have good of video on their web site of dissassembly, assembly, and  restoration of the Auto-5


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 16, 2013)

That is awesome that you sent it to Art!!! That is exactly who I would have sent it to had I followed through with this. 

My dad has a nearly mint Light 12 that I am gonna get so I decided not to send this one off and just to sell it instead. 

Send me pics after you get it back!


----------



## mallardk (Apr 16, 2013)

*Not sure if still around*

I took an A5 to a man in Holly Springs about 10 years ago and he did a rust Blue on it and it still looks awesome, i want to say the gentleman was in his 60's then and didnt keep up with his information but if someone knows if he is still around i have a couple more i would love to take to him.


----------



## 30ODD6 (May 4, 2013)

David's Gun Room in Norcross - can even touch up the engraving.


----------

